
Ask HN: How do I raise money? - AutomateTheWeb
What are the pre-requisites and where do you meet investors looking to invest in startups?
======
momsspaghetti
You can always team up with a direct-sales merchandiser (me, for example) and
do a fundraiser that will benefit both parties. You get a certain percentage
of sales that you can use your startup, the merchandiser gets the traffic you
drive to his/her product. Win/win! I sell affordable, stylish jewelry that
people actually want, so if you're interested, hmu:
[https://www.chloeandisabel.com/boutique/bethanycannon](https://www.chloeandisabel.com/boutique/bethanycannon)

~~~
AutomateTheWeb
Thank you for the offer but at this point, I already have strong interest from
a local VC and at this point I'm shopping to see if there are any VC's from
the south of the border.

Best of luck in your venture.

Cheers.

